# Kona Dew XL (62cm) Frame, headset and 120mm stem



## jbb060 (11 Jun 2018)

My "well-loved" 2009 Dew frame has recently been replaced with one that is actually the right size for me. The paint had a flaw that's made it particularly flakey and it's got the dings you'd expect from a regular commuter, but it's structurally sound 7005 aluminium and has a nice pair of steel Kona P2 forks.

It's a great hybrid frame, with fittings for both rim- and disc-brakes, plenty of tyre clearance, and full mudguard/rack fittings.

Free to a good home, or postal exchange for any knobbly 700c tyres with life left in them.

BSA 68mm BB (not included)
1 1/8" threadless steerer
27.2mm seatpost
135mm rear hub spacing
full geometry/specs here


----------



## MarinST (22 Oct 2019)

Hy how tall you for this bike...? Abd what inseam length?

Thanks


----------



## Thebikelegend (23 Apr 2020)

Hey, is this frame still available?


----------

